# Electric kicks (g)ass!



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Absolutely amazing video dude! Holy fuck! (can I say that )

Makes me want more.


----------



## Tractionlimit (Aug 20, 2010)

Great work, Cro! So do you have a professional video crew follow you around everywhere? Your video quality is almost as good as the car .


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks



drivin98 said:


> Makes me want more.


Working on it all the time... 



Tractionlimit said:


> Great work, Cro! So do you have a professional video crew follow you around everywhere? Your video quality is almost as good as the car .


No, it's just a very talented friend with a good camera who follows us here and then when he has time... I think that he makes a great work! It's importaint the show people that EVs can be cool and fun. And the best way to do this is with cool videos


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> It's importaint the show people that EVs can be cool and fun. And the best way to do this is with cool videos


Certainly cool videos, inspiring project and most excellent you are sharing your experience with us Cro!


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

Best Video Yet!


----------



## lloydn (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome video, can't wait to see the next one


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

VERY IMPRESSIVE! Not just the video; the entire vehicle seems very professionaly done! 13KRPMs on the dyno - INCREDIBLE! 12 second ET's first time out is VERY GOOD! Can't wait to see and read more about this!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you know I love the car, so nothing against it, but my favorite part of the video is the dog! He/she looks so cool strutting towards the camera like it's a parade!  I love dogs...


----------



## GEO-NL (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks verry good!


Keep up the good work!......it will inspire more people.....


----------



## 26013 (Apr 3, 2012)

awesome car. any chance you could give us some specs on it?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Never mind. This thread was obviously ancient and dug up by some grave digger. Carry on, nothing to see...


----------

